# Looking for a long let in the south of corfu?



## puggins (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi all,

If anyone knows of any long let villas 3+ beds in the south of corfu, please let me know  Having trawled tonnes of agency sites, im not coming back with much!

Thanks


----------



## jacquis25100 (Jul 17, 2009)

Have you tried xe.gr/property,rrcorfurealestate.com and corfuhomerentals.com these sites deal with long term rentals on the island. Happy hunting


----------



## babs1234 (Oct 25, 2010)

puggins said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If anyone knows of any long let villas 3+ beds in the south of corfu, please let me know  Having trawled tonnes of agency sites, im not coming back with much!
> 
> Thanks


Good Luck im looking for one in the North getting a decent one is the problem


----------

